# tattoo prejudice



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jun 2014)

We all know it is illegal to discriminate on the grounds of age, sex, religion and colour - but I wonder how long it'll be before there's a case or a law involving tattoos? I followed a pretty young girl around a supermarket earlier on - she was tattooed from head to foot, which made me wonder afterwards who would employ her. If I were employing someone to deal with the public, I'd think twice about one tattoo, let alone a body full of them. I've not seen "anyone with tattoos need not apply" on a job advert, but see no reason why not.
I appreciate of course that my intense dislike of the disgusting things colours my opinions.


----------



## RogerP (14 Jun 2014)

Unbelievable ....


> Absolutely love my new tattoo as it has my dads ashes in the ink.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gods-Of-Ink-Gloucester/479865675420778


----------



## Mr_P (14 Jun 2014)

Sorry can't think of a single image/poem that I wouldn't be bored of within a month.

Maybe people should be forced to endure it in fridge magnet form for a year before making a commitment.


----------



## KevM (14 Jun 2014)

Timely, just listening to Ray Bradbury's "The Illustrated Man" on Radio 4 - classic sci-fi.


----------



## wellywood (14 Jun 2014)

I feel the same. Can't stand 'chicks with pics'. What makes them believe they can improve on nature? They often end up with something that eventually becomes meaningless.
Only one thing worse than tatts and that's body metal.


----------



## Harbo (14 Jun 2014)

Tattoo and piercings I cannot stand. I also think with age they become blurred and merge?
In WWII the Nazis made lampshades out of them!

Rod


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jun 2014)

I remember about 40yrs ago I was working on a large construction site, and we had this discussion on tattoos. I was in a minority as many of people there were gipsies or ex cons, but I voiced my opinions anyway. The guy next to said how much he hated them, I said you're a good one to talk - you've got one right up your arm! 
He shoved his arm in my face saying look a bit closer and you'll see why. It was as a monkey climbing a palm tree - every section of the palm covered a number. A number that reminded him of a couple of years of his life that he'd rather have forgotten.


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Jun 2014)

I find it hard to understand why anyone would want to mutilate their body with tattoos and piercings. I think they look horrible.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Baldhead (14 Jun 2014)

When I left school in 1976 I served my time as a PSV diesel fitter, the company I worked for were real s*#ts, anyhow at the age of 19 I had my hair died pink (was supposed to be flourescent orange like David Bowies but it turned out pink) not long after that I'd had enough of my bosses so I enlisted the help of the union I'd joined (AUEW), Mr Arnold (AUEW rep) and myself met with the MD and the other director, the MD asked Mr Arnold, "Look at the state of him, if you took your car to the garage for a service, who would you rather carried out that service, a mechanic with pink hair or a smartly dressed mechanic", Mr Arnold replied, "The best mechanic". Since that day I have tried never to judge a book by its cover, difficult at times, but that's just me.

Baldhead


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Jun 2014)

I think these days if I took this attitude I never be able to employ anyone young.
All my young relatives have them.
Tattoos are quite cool I think, some of them are amazing. 
When I was 20 I spent 2 years in Australia with a friend, he was covered in tattoos, he certainly got a lot of hassle because of them but he remains life long friends with our boss over their who was horrified when he first met him. He may have looked a yobbo but he now owns about half of Norfolk :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (14 Jun 2014)

Baldhead":2jvt3gus said:


> When I left school in 1976 I served my time as a PSV diesel fitter, the company I worked for were real s*#ts, anyhow at the age of 19 I had my hair died pink (was supposed to be flourescent orange like David Bowies but it turned out pink) not long after that I'd had enough of my bosses so I enlisted the help of the union I'd joined (AUEW), Mr Arnold (AUEW rep) and myself met with the MD and the other director, the MD asked Mr Arnold, "Look at the state of him, if you took your car to the garage for a service, who would you rather carried out that service, a mechanic with pink hair or a smartly dressed mechanic", Mr Arnold replied, "The best mechanic". Since that day I have tried never to judge a book by its cover, difficult at times, but that's just me.
> 
> Baldhead



Would you read a book with a pink cover?


----------



## mailee (14 Jun 2014)

I am afraid I am with the majority here and hate them. I would be put off employing someone with tattoos and hate to see it on women. If someone wants a tattoo I have no objections to them being discreet hidden ones but not the bold blatant ones a lot of the young have today. A friend of mine has them and his wife is covered in them and they are very nice people as i am sure most tattooed people are but it just makes me think of criminals or gangsters.


----------



## Bod (14 Jun 2014)

Tattoos on a man, should be covered by a business suit.
Tattoos on a woman should not only be covered by a business suit, but also a wedding dress.
Some years ago I knew a fella, who would dress in a smart suit, to quote for business, but keep his hands in his pockets. "Love & Hate" on his knuckes lost him a lot of work.
No1 daughter, had the devil of a time, deciding, how to keep her tattoos, out of her wedding photos. (I was not brave enough to say "I told you so")

Bod


----------



## bugbear (14 Jun 2014)

People who have tattoos are (IMHO) showing poor judgement.
People who judge other people on appearance are (IMHO) showing poor judgement.

BugBear


----------



## Jonzjob (14 Jun 2014)

Tattoos are a fashion and fashions come and go. Tattoos come and without a boat load of difficulty stay. It seems that there is now a tattoo that can be removed easily, or more so than the trad jobbies?

As for tattoos? I detest them and as has been said before, hw can you improve on nature? You can't. Simple!

When I ws posted to Singapore in the mid 60s one of the first questions I was asked by the 'snowdrops' (R.A.F. police) when I stepped off the aircraft was 'did I have any tattoos'? No was my answer, but I asked why the question? I was told that certain tattoos are Chinese tong markings and were quite trendy at the time in England. If anyone has any of these things they were shipped straight back to the U.K. and were in big trouble. The reason? If you were stopped by any rival tong members and found to have their rivals marks on you then you were dead meat and dropped into the harbour.

Would I employ a person with a load of tattoos on them? No I wouldn't, simple realy for me. They would be representing me and that would negate any amount of how good they may be. That's my humble opinion.

Bits of metal can be removed in a second, tattoos can't. I don't like the metal either other than the trad earings and some of those are OTT.


----------



## Jacob (14 Jun 2014)

Wos all the anxiety about? You don't have to have a tattoo yourself if you don't want to. If somebody else wants one that's their business. If you don't want to employ them that's your loss (if they have any skill in the first place).
I'm thinking of having a tattoo makeover myself - you probably can improve on nature in my case. 
I think all women should have them all over (but only if they want to).


----------



## Jacob (14 Jun 2014)

phil.p":338abgvp said:


> .... I followed a pretty young girl around a supermarket earlier on - she was tattooed from head to foot, which made me wonder afterwards who would employ her. ...


Well you obviously fancied her for a start! "Head to foot" -was she stark naked or was this just your overactive imagination? 
You want to be careful following women about in supermarkets - she might have a horribly hairy tattooed mate in the DIY section, looking at hammers.
.


----------



## Peter Sefton (14 Jun 2014)

Jacob":1meynxlj said:


> phil.p":1meynxlj said:
> 
> 
> > .... I followed a pretty young girl around a supermarket earlier on - she was tattooed from head to foot, which made me wonder afterwards who would employ her. ...
> ...



Jacob leave her girlfriend out of it  

I would be so upset if my beautiful little girls grew up and had tattoos. One of them is only six and she is talking about them.
Peter


----------



## graduate_owner (14 Jun 2014)

I have to agree with the majority here, and say that I don't like tattoos. I wouldn't dream of having one myself although I know of several nice, pleasant, intelligent people with them. However the LOVE and HATE on the knuckles immediately makes me question the intelligence of the person with them. Likewise with rings and studs. Perhaps the studs thing is because of my age - in my youth no-one had studs, but then, as now, loads of people had tattoos.

I was at a hotel last month and the lad behind the bar had earrings, but unlike normal rings these needed a half inch hole in the earlobe. He was working at getting the rings up to about 3/4 inch, no more he said because that's the maximum that would self heal when removed. It reminded me of a TV program about an African tribe where the men put sticks through their ears and enlarged them until they could get a few fingers through the hole. It looked hideous and really primitive but the bigger the hole, the sexier the man appeared to the women.

I suppose it's up to individuals if they want to stick studs or safety pins with chains etc attached into their eyebrows, ears and tongue - free country and all that. Likewise with tattoos but I think they are inviting prejudice, justified or not. 

K


----------



## Jacob (14 Jun 2014)

You can get tattoo style transfers - they wear off after a few days. I might try them for starters - a few butterflys on top of me head (bald), and "Welcome aboard" somewhere discrete.


----------



## graduate_owner (14 Jun 2014)

Removable? Now that makes a big difference. It then becomes more like having long hair or a ponytail (I'm referring to men now) - you are not stuck with it for good. 

K


----------



## DiscoStu (14 Jun 2014)

Just a thought on covering them up for wedding photos. If you want to cover them up then surely that's because they don't look nice in the wedding photos, so that just means they don't look nice? I'd don't like tattoos myself. But I don't mind seeing the odd one on an arm or some girls seem to go for a lower back. It's the excessive tattoos and when they are distracting from the actual person. Ie face, neck and head. I also don't like excessive piercing. I don't mind a belly button or a discrete stud in a nose is just about ok, but after that I find them a little upsetting. Each to their own and if you want to do that sort of thing then that's up to you but don't expect people like me to give you a job. We have over 1000 staff and none of them would have obvious tattoos or excessive piercings. Our staff are public facing (working with children) and it's not an image that would go down well. That is society making that decision but I don't think we are allowed to not employ someone on those grounds.


----------



## markturner (14 Jun 2014)

Intersting comments and the first time Jacob has ever said anything I agree with.......!

I have never wanted to fit in and always taken great pleasure in being different. I also like to challenge the kind of pejudices I have just read here, namely , that if you are tattooed, you are somehow lesser in peoples eyes. Granted, the fact that many shall we say "less socially desirable " people are tattooed, makes it all the more attractive to me. 

I was 28 before I started, so it was no youthfull indescretion. I am now approx 60 percent covered in traditional japanese work. I love it, it has never put off any of the women in my life and also never seems to have been a problem with any of my customers or industry professionals I work with. I would not however pierce or tattoo my face and all my work can be easily covered if I want.

Your perogative of course, to think what you like, and there are certainly instances of people who dont know when to stop....but you should not judge someone by their tattoos, and if you do, I think it shows you as somewhat small minded- they are after all, fairly common now, but there is as much bad taste and naffness in tattoos as there is with peoples dress sense and style...........


----------



## wellywood (15 Jun 2014)

markturner":2m6t8eaz said:


> I have never wanted to fit in and always taken great pleasure in being different. I also like to challenge the kind of pejudices I have just read here, namely , that if you are tattooed, you are somehow lesser in peoples eyes.



Mark, don't you just end up looking the same rather than different? Rather like youngsters who believe they are expressing their individuality by their clothes and end up dressing the same as all their peers.

Also, I can't find any posters who say they find tattooed people lesser and only one who said they would not employ a tattooed person for reasons of public image. 

For my part, I simply find them ugly and unnecessary but they do not impact on my assessment of people's capabilities except, perhaps, their judgement.

I'd far rather express my individuality by my words and deeds rather than something as superficial as dress or tattoos.


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2014)

markturner":1pgzmk6o said:


> Granted, the fact that many shall we say "less socially desirable " people are tattooed, makes it all the more attractive to me.



I take the opposite view. When I watch Crimewatch on TV, I'm amazed at how many criminals commit serious crimes and have distinctive tattoos on display while they are committing those crimes. How thick is that :? Rather like robbing a bank and handing over a business card before leaving :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jun 2014)

Yes..."I didn't get a very good look at him, officer - but I did notice on his left forearm a tattoo that read "RIP Dwain 6.7.09" in green ink"". :?


----------



## Jacob (15 Jun 2014)

More cause for concern are the criminals who look anonymous (except for trappings of wealth) and work in banks, finance etc.


----------



## StevieB (15 Jun 2014)

I recently took part in some HR and employment regulation training (yeah dull, I know) and the issue of tattoos, piercings and dress/appearance came up. Turns out it is entirely legitimate to discriminate on the basis of these issues if you so desire because all of them are personal choice. This was in the strict sense of disability and discrimination legislation. Thus if you are employing a receptionist you can decide NOT to employ someone with facial tattoos, but you couldn't discriminate against someone with a facial disability for example. 

Steve


----------



## cambournepete (15 Jun 2014)

Air New Zaeland have a policy of "no visible tattoos", which is a bit of a problem for the traditional Maori tattoo on the lower lip (where a goatee beard would be).

I like tattoos (except when really overdone or on the head/face/neck), and think I want one for myself but not sure of what to get. My wife got one on her arm when she was 45 and we both really like it.

I'm rather shocked by the vehemency of opinions against them here.


----------



## RogerM (15 Jun 2014)

Those who don't sport tattoos seem to be becoming a minority. Just waiting to see a stall at a fair - "Roll up! Roll up! Come and see the lady without any tattoos"!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jun 2014)

I spoke to a tattooist acquaintance of mine some 10 years ago and said I wondered if the girls stopped to think what they would look like when they were fat and fifty. He told me it wouldn't matter as by then the country would be full of fat, tattooed fifty year olds.


----------



## n0legs (15 Jun 2014)

markturner":2krdlprn said:


> Your perogative of course, to think what you like, and there are certainly instances of people who dont know when to stop....but you should not judge someone by their tattoos, and if you do, I think it shows you as somewhat small minded- they are after all, fairly common now, but there is as much bad taste and naffness in tattoos as there is with peoples dress sense and style...........


 

Thanks to Mark for this post =D> 
If I was left to use my own comments I would have been in trouble.

Good to see prejudice is still alive and well








































NOT !!!

What's next guys, colour , religion, race, sex or age ?
Stow it and grow up.


----------



## Woodmonkey (15 Jun 2014)

I agree, everyone's body is their own to do with what they wish, let them be judged by what they do, not how they look.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jun 2014)

N0legs, for one I don't see what disliking tattoos has to do with prejudice, for two it's your opinion and you're welcome to it and for three it's unusual to... no I won't go there...


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Jun 2014)

The trouble is that everyone always judge people (to some extent) based on their appearance albeit sub-consciously. If they didn't then it would be culturally acceptable to attend a job interview in a string vest and desert wellies! Personally I have nothing whatsoever against tattoos or other forms of body art, but I do think those who wish to practice it need to understand and accept the consequences of the way it might make other people feel about them. As long as they accept there will be some people that associate tattoos with 1960's biker films, ex-cons etc and have the strength of character to laugh at that stereotype then I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Jun 2014)

and don't forget folks.....we can always agree to disagree


----------



## Pete W (15 Jun 2014)

phil.p":5o6c57h4 said:


> I followed a pretty young girl around a supermarket earlier on - she was tattooed from head to foot



Apropos recent threads on people dropping out of the UK Workshop forum, I really thought I'd posted my last here, but...

here I am posting in support of everything Jacob has said in this thread. Jeez, another glass or two of Malbec and I'll probably buy a copy of The Guardian in the morning.

Really, find something important to get worked up about.


----------



## Jacob (15 Jun 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":1j87whuw said:


> The trouble is that everyone always judge people (to some extent) based on their appearance albeit sub-consciously. ......


In the old days when there were hitch-hikers everywhere (where are they now?) I used to pick up anybody without any discrimination whatsoever. I picked up a heavily built big lad on the A1 - tattoos, leather gear with studs and hells angels stuff, skin head, dirty, no baggage just a potato sack, basically f**in scary. 
I asked him how long he'd been standing there and he said two days - nobody would pick him up; he'd been napping intermittently in the nearest field. He was really grateful and a total gent.
He wanted to give me something so I accepted a bit of golden virginia and some papers and that was it.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Jun 2014)

And that's nice Jacob...proving that you SHOULDN'T necessarily judge a book by it's cover. My point is that the reality is that a great many people do unfortunately.


----------



## n0legs (15 Jun 2014)

phil.p":3e8odmyb said:


> N0legs, for one I don't see what disliking tattoos has to do with prejudice, for two it's your opinion and you're welcome to it and for three it's unusual to... no I won't go there...



Phil, the topic title ???

I would have thought anyone posting in negative manner in reference to the topic title would be displaying a form of prejudice. Again my own opinion and I am welcome to it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jun 2014)

Pete W - I was making an observation, not getting worked up about anything. It was a topic open to discussion, that's all. You were under no compulsion to post. Enjoy your Gruaniad.


----------



## mailee (16 Jun 2014)

I did see a guy with a tattoo on his throat consisting of a 'dotted line with cut here' along with some other facial tattoos! maybe this may be one for Jacob to consider? :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jun 2014)

I actually saw one done in mirror image...


----------



## Baldhead (16 Jun 2014)

I was sat next to a lady in Menorca airport while we waited as our respective partners collected our cases, she asked about my back problems, I asked about hers, turns out we had both had similar operations, she laughed as she told me about the strange looks she gets when she is beside the pool in her bikini, next to her scar at the base of her spine she has a tattoo which says, INSERT BATTERIES HERE. 

Baldhead


----------



## Baldhead (16 Jun 2014)

I've just watched Monty Dons Real Craft, the episode about potters, Monty visits the Wedgewood factory and speaks to a gentleman called Ken, a chap I would think in his late 50s or 60s, anyhow both arms appear heavily tattooed, he has a tattoo on his neck and both ears pierced, what sort of impression does that give Wedgewood Pottery! 
I think it gives the impression that they employ the best people for the job, not someone who 'fits in' with the majority of posters on this thread.

Baldhead


----------



## StevieB (16 Jun 2014)

Baldhead":1iekxey1 said:


> I've just watched Monty Dons Real Craft, the episode about potters, Monty visits the Wedgewood factory and speaks to a gentleman called Ken, a chap I would think in his late 50s or 60s, anyhow both arms appear heavily tattooed, he has a tattoo on his neck and both ears pierced, what sort of impression does that give Wedgewood Pottery!
> I think it gives the impression that they employ the best people for the job, not someone who 'fits in' with the majority of posters on this thread.
> 
> Baldhead



Or that 'Ken' has been there for years and didn't have the tattoos when he started working as an apprentice? Not everyone gets tattoos as a youngster - just look at David Dimbleby!


----------



## Mark-numbers (16 Jun 2014)

Crikey - I have 3 tattoos I'd better go stand in the corner and wear the dunces cap!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jun 2014)

Baldhead":ug54f27a said:


> I've just watched Monty Dons Real Craft, the episode about potters, Monty visits the Wedgewood factory and speaks to a gentleman called Ken, a chap I would think in his late 50s or 60s, anyhow both arms appear heavily tattooed, he has a tattoo on his neck and both ears pierced, what sort of impression does that give Wedgewood Pottery!
> I think it gives the impression that they employ the best people for the job, not someone who 'fits in' with the majority of posters on this thread.
> 
> Baldhead


I agree with you totally - I don't like tattoos but I don't really care how other people choose to disfigure themselves, but if I were still in a position to hire someone to be in the public eye I would think twice - because many other people do care. I haven't seen the episode you refer to, but I bet the guy wasn't employed to be the company's receptionist or PR man.


----------



## MickCheese (16 Jun 2014)

Tramp stamps.


----------



## Baldhead (16 Jun 2014)

StevieB":5al6nyol said:


> Baldhead":5al6nyol said:
> 
> 
> > I've just watched Monty Dons Real Craft, the episode about potters, Monty visits the Wedgewood factory and speaks to a gentleman called Ken, a chap I would think in his late 50s or 60s, anyhow both arms appear heavily tattooed, he has a tattoo on his neck and both ears pierced, what sort of impression does that give Wedgewood Pottery!
> ...


That is very true SteveB, however if it bothered them (Wedgewood) as it bothers the majority on this thread, they would have not allowed him to appear on national TV.

Baldhead


----------



## Baldhead (16 Jun 2014)

phil.p":dy7l43t1 said:


> Baldhead":dy7l43t1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just watched Monty Dons Real Craft, the episode about potters, Monty visits the Wedgewood factory and speaks to a gentleman called Ken, a chap I would think in his late 50s or 60s, anyhow both arms appear heavily tattooed, he has a tattoo on his neck and both ears pierced, what sort of impression does that give Wedgewood Pottery!
> ...


No but he did appear on national TV as a 'frontman' for Wedgewood.

Baldhead


----------



## rafezetter (16 Jun 2014)

I quite like that many women have tattoos in the small of their backs - it's so thoughtful to give her man something to look at during certain *ahem* activites


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Jun 2014)

MickCheese":3s54t1bd said:


> Tramp stamps.



Not heard that one before =D>


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Jun 2014)

rafezetter":3uorrszs said:


> I quite like that many women have tattoos in the small of their backs - it's so thoughtful to give her man something to look at during certain *ahem* activites



What like spinal surgery you mean??


----------



## riclepp (16 Jun 2014)

I really don't see why so many people have an issue with tattoo's ! I have six (two none reg and 4 reg), but I have them is places where they can be hidden. So, let me get this right, according to what I have read, I am totally unemployable due to the fact I have tattoo's. 

I do think that there is a lot of discrimination being voiced as well as honest, I like tattoo's and don't have a hang up if people have them. Some I think are just incredable and some, well, lets not go there. Just because someone has tattoo's does not mean they are not good at thir job or learn to be good at their job. I think here it may be a case of where they have them or how many. I don't think it is a good idea to have them over your face, neck or arms, but others may disagree; it is not something I would entertain for myself.

As for metalwork and other body piercings, I personally have no time for any ofthem. Of course some people like them, but I don't. I have seen on facebook, a young chap who now has hole's in his face (how he eats without the food falling out is beyond me!), that even if he did take the spreaders out they will never heal, for that individual I just think he is an oxygen theif and he would not be my first choice for an employee, but it is his choice and he must live with the consequences it brings, just like people with tattoo's have to.

As for women with tats, some are very much yummy but other's are why on earth.


----------



## mailee (16 Jun 2014)

I do agree to that Richard. I too have nothing against tattoos if they are hidden from sight or discreet but not blatantly covered in them or on the face/neck. My father had tattoos on his arms being an ex fisherman but always said he regretted them.


----------



## Steve1066 (16 Jun 2014)

You lot should be ashamed of your selves. It's only a tattoo.
It's not like they need a guide or some over priced sharpening system to get a good edge on a chisel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jun 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":3ujfezva said:


> MickCheese":3ujfezva said:
> 
> 
> > Tramp stamps.
> ...


I assume you've not heard "arrse antlers" for the small off the back ones, either?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Jun 2014)

LOL....no I hadn't


----------



## Racers (17 Jun 2014)

http://www.break.com/video/ugc/tattoo-r ... nny-300629

Pete


----------



## Woodturner1972 (17 Jun 2014)

My kids are growing up and I'm really hoping they don't want to get any


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Jun 2014)

funnily enough there was a debate on LBC today about tattoo policy in the army.


----------



## MickCheese (17 Jun 2014)

Surely this cannot be prejudice as getting a tattoo is a life style choice. By choosing to get a visible tattoo you are agreeing to allow people to judge you. After all that is what body art is for. It's an expression of ones personality. 

Mick


----------



## KevM (17 Jun 2014)

I've no really strong feelings on this, except I think tattoo parlours should probably be equipped with breathalysers, spell checkers and cooling-off periods (e.g. live with a temporary transfer tattoo for 14 days and then come back for the inking).

I don't like the look of some tattoos, but I'm not quite self-absorbed enough to think that all of those tattoos were done for my pleasure or offence.

Like them or not, it's good to have an articulated policy, and it looks like the increasing prevalence of tattooing may be setting the agenda.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/ ... ruits.html


> *Army looking at relaxing rules on tattoos on new recruits*
> Changes proposed to policy on recruitment of people with facial, neck and hand tattoos as Army struggles to hire the thousands of reservists needed to replace regular servicemen and women
> 
> Soldiers could be allowed tattoos on their faces, neck and hands in a bid by the Army to enlist more recruits in the wake of savage defence cuts.
> ...



http://www.army.mod.uk/join/30274.aspx


> *Army - Can I join the Army with a tattoo?*
> If your tattoo is offensive, obscene or racist it will prevent you from joining the Army. Small tattoos that aren't offensive in any way are not normally a problem, depending where they are on your body and how visible they are. If you have a tattoo, the best thing is to go to your nearest Army Careers Centre and ask them to check if it's okay.



http://www.raf.mod.uk/careers/can-i-joi ... t-join-if/


> *RAF Tattoos and bead implantation*
> The RAF policy on tattoos prohibits personnel from joining the service if they have tattoos or brands that are deemed obscene or offensive (eg racist, anti-religion or belief, crude, overtly sexist, homophobic, drug-related or of an extreme political nature).
> In addition, RAF Personnel are not permitted to have any tattoos that are above the neck collar, on the hands, wrists or on the ankles so that they are visible in Service uniform.
> Similarly, bead implantation that is deemed obscene or offensive or is visible in Service uniform is not permitted.
> ...



http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/careers/how ... -piercings


> *Royal Navy Tatoos & Piercings*
> Most tattoos or piercings are not a problem when it comes to joining the Royal Navy. But if tattoos are offensive, obscene or excessive in size or number you won’t be allowed in – or back in to the Royal Navy.
> 
> If your tattoos are visible in parade uniform they won’t be acceptable. This means any tattoos on your head, neck and hands. When you apply to join you’ll need to fill in a form describing your tattoos and their locations and show them to us during you medical examination.


http://www.metpolicecareers.co.uk/eligi ... ments.html


> *Metropolitan Police Tattoos*
> As a candidate for employment with the Metropolitan Police Service you should present a professional image, and be sensitive to the impression you will make on members of the public.
> Anyone who has a tattoo which could be construed as offensive to any religion or belief, or is in any way discriminatory, violent or intimidating, will not be accepted to join the MPS. This is irrespective of wherever the tattoo appears on your body.
> Tattoos on the face, visible above a collar line or on the hands are not acceptable for any role within the MPS.
> ...


----------



## undergroundhunter (17 Jun 2014)

I have quite a few tattoos (tops of my arms, legs, chest and back) and its never created me a problem! Admittedly mine can be covered if I want them covered (the one on my right arm is just above the elbow so does just show in a short sleeved shirt), I do agree with the facial, neck and hand tattoos to an extent but it would not stop me employing someone if they were good at their job, its just my choice not to have them. As to getting board of them, I don't even see mine any more they are just there.
Just on a side note I did have 16mm tunnels in both ears, they have been removed for 3 years now and have NOT completely healed (they are about 6mm now), again they have never created me an issue with employment or customers (I work in a car dealership and am customer facing). 

In summary I have no problem with tattoos or body piercing BUT one word of advice make sure you can cover it up or reverse it as YOU may grow to hate it.

Matt


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (17 Jun 2014)

Tramp Stamp or Slag Tag .

I really can't see the fascination with Tattoos ..........When I was young most of my mates got them just to be different ,I can remember them saying "Get one to be Different" they all had the same thing " black Panther" on the right fore arm , how different were they ?


----------



## John15 (18 Jun 2014)

A few of the younger guys I chat to at our local have the whole of one arm covered in black tattooing. They wear short sleeved shirts most of the time so no attempt to hide them. There must be a psychological reason for it - wanting to be noticed? Personally I don't like to see it and I can understand why some employers are prejudiced.

John


----------



## Racers (18 Jun 2014)

I think tattoos have skipped a generation old and young people seem to have them, so it might be that the kids of this tattooed generation will look at there parents and decide not to have any.

Pete


----------



## stevebuk (18 Jun 2014)

If you went to a 'bash' and stood talking to a group of like minded individuals only to be told later that ' some ' of them had tattoos would that lower your opinion of the person you were quite happy to chat to earlier, I have 3 tattoos and hope no one thinks I am a ' slag' '( chance would a fine thing)...


----------



## DennisCA (18 Jun 2014)

I think a tattoo is a waste of time, money and effort. So when I see someone who has a tatto I think they made a bad choice, could have bought some tools instead!

But, tattoos are hardly unique in this regard, there's lots of things I think people waste their money on.


----------



## wizard (18 Jun 2014)

When i had my shops there is no way i would employ someone covered in tattoos that would scare people away ore would i employ a girl that was ugly or a man that used offensive language, however if they were out of sight it would be a different thing.


----------



## doorframe (18 Jun 2014)

wizard":hxbzv2kp said:


> When i had my shops there is no way i would employ someone covered in tattoos that would scare people away* ore would i employ a girl that was ugly* or a man that used offensive language, however if they were out of sight it would be a different thing.



Is that a joke? It's a bad one. Or, it's quite possibly the worst statement I've ever read on here.


----------



## wizard (18 Jun 2014)

:wink:


----------



## MickCheese (18 Jun 2014)

doorframe":2znj8nu7 said:


> wizard":2znj8nu7 said:
> 
> 
> > When i had my shops there is no way i would employ someone covered in tattoos that would scare people away* ore would i employ a girl that was ugly* or a man that used offensive language, however if they were out of sight it would be a different thing.
> ...



Doorframe

You are nieve if you think companies don't employ front of house staff for their looks. Why is it that we all know these things exist but if someone actually says it they are bad people. I actually think your statement is the worse I have read on here.
Mick


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jun 2014)

Its funny....but I thought I'd left school!


----------



## MickCheese (19 Jun 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":p744ejfj said:


> Its funny....but I thought I'd left school!


----------

